# 4 Day Upper/Lower Split - Thoughts??



## rhoddydavies (Feb 25, 2009)

Thinking of doing a upper and lower split :-

Workout 1 (Monday) - Upper body

* Flat Dumbbell (DB) Bench press 3x8

* Barbell Row 3x8

* Incline Barbell (BB) bench press 3x8

* Lat Pull down 3x8

* Seated DB shoulder press 3x8

* Barbell curl 3x8

Workout 2 (Wednesday) - Lower body

* Squat 3x8

* Goodmorning 3x8

* Leg extension 3x8

* Seated calf raise 3x8

Workout 3 (Friday) - Upper body

* Incline DB press 3x8

* Pullup 3x8

* Flat BB bench 3x8

* Cable row 3x8

* Seated shoulder press 3x8

* Barbell curl 3x8

* Close grip bench press 3x8

Workout 4 (Saturday) - Lower body

* Deadlift 3x8

* Leg press 3x8

* Leg curl 3x8

* Standing calf raise 3x8

Any thoughts on this? Anyway I could improve?


----------



## Natural1 (Mar 23, 2009)

Rhoddy

May I ask are you a beginner or a more advanced lifter?


----------



## rhoddydavies (Feb 25, 2009)

Great I will chuck some in. Apart from that hows it look? I was thinking of changing the reps/sets to 5x5 after a month or so.


----------



## rhoddydavies (Feb 25, 2009)

Natural1 said:


> Rhoddy
> 
> May I ask are you a beginner or a more advanced lifter?


Been doing training for the last 18 month doing full body work three times a week. I fancied a change as I can train more now that rugby season has finished. I would say I am an intermediate lifter. why?


----------



## Natural1 (Mar 23, 2009)

rhoddydavies said:


> Been doing training for the last 18 month doing full body work three times a week. I fancied a change as I can train more now that rugby season has finished. I would say I am an intermediate lifter. why?


Well the level a lifter is at is usualy a good indication of what type of program they would be better off using.

My point is that for many beginners - intermediates the priority should be on getting stronger on the big lifts which doesn't in itself take a lot of volume. An upper/lower can be as simple as this:

Mon.

Squat 2-3 x 5

Ham Work 3 x 10

Calves 3 x 15

Abs 2 x 10

Wed.

Bench Press 3 x 5

BB or DB Row 3 x 6, 1 x 15

OH Press 3 x 8

Arms -Tri/Bi - each 3 x 8-10

Fri.

Deadlift Variant 2-3 x 5

Leg Press 2 x 10 or 1 x 20

Calves 3 x 15

Abs 2 x 10

Sun.

Incline bench 3 x 10-15

Pullups 20-40 reps

Dips 2 x 8-12

Lateral Raise 3 x 8-10

Note only 4 exercises per session but imaging doubling or tripling your numbers on the big lifts and what that'll do for muscle size.

I'm not saying don't follow your routine but just be aware that it doesn't take much work to get big and strong and it's as a lifter advances that volume becomes more important.

All in my humble opinion.


----------



## Natural1 (Mar 23, 2009)

DB said:


> 5x5 on all that will kill u mate.. no chance imo


^^ Agreed!


----------



## rhoddydavies (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks. I am looking for any advice at the moment on my new routine. Never done an upper/lower split before.


----------



## Natural1 (Mar 23, 2009)

rhoddydavies said:


> Thanks. I am looking for any advice at the moment on my new routine. Never done an upper/lower split before.


In your routine there is a little more volume than I would use personally but you need to to try it to see how it suits YOU. If you find it too much try something a little more simple like the template I posted. Don't sweat it too much all that matters is that you *get stronger* consistently.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

I think you may be better off either lowering the workload OR reducing the frequency.

The split you posted could be done M/W/F quite well, rolling over to the next M for the fourth and starting all again on W.

Or drop some of the exercises, or sets, or change the rep structure. It'll probably be too much doing 3 x 8 for everything twice a week.

I'd also do a back movement first on upper day


----------



## Natural1 (Mar 23, 2009)

Maybe useful:

Routines for the Beginner-Intermediate Lifter.


----------

